# Debate Room



## KenpoTess (Aug 28, 2003)

Debate about whatever is on your mind.

Politics, Gun rights, Styles of MA, Languages, Spelling, War,  Etc. Etc.

Keep it Polite and remember your sense of humor. 

Tess


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2003)

I don't like quoting material "like this."

I think it should be "like this".


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I don't like quoting material "like this."
> 
> I think it should be "like this". *






Life to me is much more enjoyable when I don't have to fret about punctuation~!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Life to me is much more enjoyable when I don't have to fret about punctuation~! *



To my simple mind. I wouldn't have caught the grammatical error. Where's Kimpatsu when you need him.


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok, I just feel like ranting about how much I hate the French language...too many ways to say one word.  I just hate that stuff about foriegn languages.


----------



## Andi (Aug 29, 2003)

Yet you speak english??


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> Debate about whatever is on your mind.
> 
> Politics, Gun rights, Styles of MA, Languages, *Spelling*, War,  Etc. Etc.
> ...



that's 'humour'.... :rofl: :rofl: 

Sorry Tess, couldn't resist that!

Ian.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *that's 'humour'.... :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Sorry Tess, couldn't resist that!
> ...



Hahaha  Ian..  We gave up the U to Canada and The rest of the world's English speaking people~!  Think they took Bostonians R too *G*


----------



## Shodan (Aug 29, 2003)

Okay- here's mine........I want to know what is up with all the people who now leave the "H" sound out of some words......did they always do this and it is just now bothering me or have they just started and are trying to make me extend my list of pet peeves?

  Example: saying "U-mor"  instead of "Humor"- not talking about the spelling here, but the sound (I get on my Canadian hubby enough about the spelling!!)

  Another example- saying "U-man" instead of "Human"!!

  Arghh!!  It drives me crazy!!!!!!!!!!!  

  :asian: :karate:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *?
> 
> 
> ...



I am a Uman.. ack.. not hahaa..  I hear ya Shodan.. that's just so wrong~!


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, And Yundai instead of hyundai.

Oh wait... :rofl:


----------



## tkdcanada (Aug 30, 2003)

Re:  People who leave out the H sound - They must be French!  The H is not pronounced in French.


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *To my simple mind. I wouldn't have caught the grammatical error. Where's Kimpatsu when you need him. *


Right here. I just arrived.
Traditionally, British English places the punctuation marks outside the quotation marks, "like this", and American English places them inside, "like this."
This seems to be changing now, though, and the latest suggestion from the lexicographers at Clifton (yes, the people responsible for Cliff's Notes) suggest that full stops should indeed be placed inside:


> "What joy we had that particular day."


However, if the quotation is part of another statement, the full stop goes outside the quote marks: 


> Mrs Higginbottam whispered "They're coming".


If, in the case of brackets, the parenthesis is a complete sentence, the full stop stays inside the brackets:


> There was an earthquake in Osaka. (Another had occurred in Tokyo the year previously.)


HTH.
---
The Orthography Comnmandos strike again!
:soapbox:


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *Ok, I just feel like ranting about how much I hate the French language...too many ways to say one word.  I just hate that stuff about foriegn languages. *


Qu'est-ce que vous dîtes? La langue française est merveilleuse. C'est le language de Voltaire, Molière, Hugo, et Balzac, etc., et c'est comme parlant avec une bouche pleine de miel. Je l'aime beaucoup.
Mais je déteste ceux qui sont anglophone seulement. Les pauvres!
:soapbox:


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> *Yet you speak english??  *


No, she's American, and they're all Communists.


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hahaha  Ian..  We gave up the U to Canada and The rest of the world's English speaking people~!  Think they took Bostonians R too *G* *


No, it's because Americans are selfish, and there's no room for "U" in their language...


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Okay- here's mine........I want to know what is up with all the people who now leave the "H" sound out of some words......did they always do this and it is just now bothering me or have they just started and are trying to make me extend my list of pet peeves?
> 
> Example: saying "U-mor"  instead of "Humor"- not talking about the spelling here, but the sound (I get on my Canadian hubby enough about the spelling!!)
> ...


Cor blimey, luv, don'tcha no that we Cockneys NEVER pronounce the "h"; like in 'otel, 'ostel, 'ome (and 'arth), but we 'ave big 'arts an' luv ta speak gentle, like?


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 30, 2003)

*sprays the Lysol*


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **sprays the Lysol* *


Spray the other stuff, luv...


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *Cor blimey, luv, don'tcha no that we Cockneys NEVER pronounce the "h"; like in 'otel, 'ostel, 'ome (and 'arth), but we 'ave big 'arts an' luv ta speak gentle, like? *




..................The sad thing is I know people  and live next to people who speak like that :shrug:


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *..................The sad thing is I know people  and live next to people who speak like that :shrug: *


Good on ya, c*ck!


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 30, 2003)

Always great to hear one slaughter ones langauge :shrug:


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Always great to hear one slaughter ones langauge :shrug: *


Or maybe even slaughter one's language.
---
I fink Inglish shud be speled fonetikaly, laik this.
Whatta u fink?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2003)

:stoplurk: 
:uzi: :snipe: 
:flame::biggun:
 :bazook: :ripper:  :shooter: 
:ak47::lasma: 
:flame: :shock:
:duel: :jediduel:​
And the Band Played On...
:sadsong:


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *..................The sad thing is I know people  and live next to people who speak like that :shrug: *



Don't come to Yorkshire, we're even worse than you Cockneys for it! 

Ian.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 30, 2003)

Hmmm.....maybe but sometimes I just wanna take a machine gun and go down Birmingham......that accent is


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2003)

So the English are more sensible about quotation marks and periods! Excellent!


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *So the English are more sensible about quotation marks and periods! Excellent! *


We're just more sensible, period.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *We're just more sensible, period. *



This from the people who gave us meat pies and the bizarre mongrel that is the English language? Ugh! Come on now!


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *This from the people who gave us meat pies and the bizarre mongrel that is the English language? Ugh! Come on now! *


Read the line agin, particularly the last word...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2003)

2 words: English Dentistry.
:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *No, she's American, and they're all Communists. *




Do you mean Communists or Marxists?

Really interested in this wierd logic as it is coming from left field in either case.


----------



## Ender (Aug 30, 2003)

He prolly means columnists...*chucklesnort....


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *2 words: English Dentistry.
> :rofl: *


...which is getting better.
2 more words: American obesity


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Do you mean Communists or Marxists? *


Communists.


> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Really interested in this wierd logic as it is coming from left field in either case.  *


At last! Somebody asks.  
Have you never read George Orwell's classic dystopian novel, "1984"? In that there is Newspeak, the destruction of words, designed to make unideological thought impossible by depriving people of the vocabulary by which to express themselves. Well, which dialect of English is it that:
1. Doesn't distinguish between "check" and cheque"?
2. Doesn't distinguish between "programme" and "program"?
3. Doesn't distinguish between "enquiry" and "inquiry"?
4. Has abandoned the word "queue"?
5. Has abandoned the word "fortnight"?
There are other examples, but these will do to be going on with.
(Competition: hey, kiddies, post your own examples! Treat for the winner!)
You see, Newspeak in action. Ergo, Americans are Communists, as described by George Orwell.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *...which is getting better.
> 2 more words: American obesity *



Hey Tony

I take offense to this comment.

I am 6'3" and 273 lbs or 190.5 cms and 124 kgs

By the standards of obesity and over weight my BMI is 33 and I am obese.

You can make comments like this if you want, I just hope you never have a problem with weight.

By the Way, I have a Cholestoral of 124 I have a natural Creatin level of about 9.8 to 10.1 and my pulse is about 68-72 consistantly (* Ok higher if the nurse is cute *) and Blood Pressure of 120 of 80.

Yet I am obese.  Please keep you comments to yourself, and do not discuss issues you do nto understrand or have common knowledge of let only technical knowledge.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *Communists.
> 
> At last! Somebody asks.
> ...




Still confused

Orwell is not a reputable source for this discussion. Please quote Marx or Lennon.

As to number 2 & 3 there is a pronounciation difference and if you do not know it maybe you need to take a speech class.

As to number one, I agree the disticntion is not enough.

As to number 4 the word has not been abandoned. Please do not speak of things you do not know to be true.  use this word almost daily in my work and I know others that use this word in their life.

As to number 5, I concede the lack of this usage, yet we have dropped the slang of Tis just as well.

So please do not call me names. I do not like it. It is disrespectful.


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

I don't get your post, Rich. You admit you have too high a BMI, but throw knives at me rather than acknowledge that it's your own fault. Kaith posted a snide comment about British dentistry (there are political reasons why the problems exist, but too heavy to go into here), so I fired one back about America, the most obese society in the world. Aren't you touchy? If you don't like your weight, do something about it, but don't shoot the messenger.
Clear?


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Still confused *


Evidently...  


> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Orwell is not a reputable source for this discussion. Please quote Marx or Lennon. *


Groucho and John, presumably?


> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *As to number 2 & 3 there is a pronounciation difference and if you do not know it maybe you need to take a speech class. *


There is no difference in pronounciation between "programme" and "program". There is indeed a difference in both pronounciation and meaning of "enquiry" and "inquiry", but the former is no so unrecognised by Americans, it does not even exist in the MSWord Spellcheck dictionary. That's destruction enough.


> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *As to number one, I agree the disticntion is not enough.*


And maybe even the distinction?


> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *As to number 4 the word has not been abandoned. Please do not speak of things you do not know to be true.  use this word almost daily in my work and I know others that use this word in their life.*


Then you are in a minority. Most Americans use "line" these days, as in "washing line", so if the word isn't quite dead in the American lexicon, it soon will be.


> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *As to number 5, I concede the lack of this usage, yet we have dropped the slang of Tis just as well.*


Tis?
At least we've found one word less in the American than English lexicons!


> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *So please do not call me names. I do not like it. It is disrespectful. *


 What name did I call you? I know, I'll call you a name now: humourless.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *I don't get your post, Rich. You admit you have too high a BMI, but throw knives at me rather than acknowledge that it's your own fault. Kaith posted a snide comment about British dentistry (there are political reasons why the problems exist, but too heavy to go into here), so I fired one back about America, the most obese society in the world. Aren't you touchy? If you don't like your weight, do something about it, but don't shoot the messenger.
> Clear? *



Tony,

I have asked you to be polite in the past.

You took offense to my comments.

I aksed you to play nice and to be friendly.

You took offense to my comments.

My weight is not that bad, if you understand that most of it is muscle and you would never have guess my weight. So, you see you are quoting number and statistics that mean nothing. They do not properly count conditioning or the actual health of people. I could just as easy compile numbers that shows everyone in eastern Europe and and in South East Asia are under weight. Yet it would mean nothing, since the numbers did not understand the true health of the people being asked.

As to my weight I want to loose about 10 lbs in the rigth place. Not necessarily ten pounds.

So here is your assignment if so choose to take.

It is ok for you to comment on issues but not me.

It is funny for you to pick on people and issue, yet it is not ok for me to ask you questions. You answer questiosn with questiosn, never an answer. 

So go read my post to you. Understand there was no ill intent, only helpful words. Yet you feel free to give them out on Spelling and Grammer and will not back down. This is your little area ok I accept that. My Area is being polite. And you sir are not. Please understand this is my issue. You can disagree with me all day, just present your points in a logical calm manner with out gettnig personal and dragging in issues not relavent.


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

What are you going on about, Rich? I'm not sure you're even following the post.
Here's the deal:
Kaith made a crack about British teeth.
I riposted about American obesity.
You took offense at general comment (implying you're sensitive to the issue), and fired a torpedo at me.
I fired one back.
I will continue to bombard you until you either understand the error of your ways, or simply leave me alone.
That choice is yours.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2003)

"Queue" is commonly used amongst technical people who recognize it from its usage in Operations Research/Industrial Engineering, but I rarely hear it from those who don't have a technical background.

One wonders if we could do the same with British English! For example, trainers means both something like coaches and something like sneakers (footwear).

English-English dictionaries:
http://www.peak.org/~jeremy/dictionary/
http://english2american.com/


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> * "Queue" is commonly used amongst technical people who recognize it from its usage in Operations Research/Industrial Engineering, but I rarely hear it from those who don't have a technical background.*


"Queue" as in, First In, First Out?
What about people queuing for ice cream? Or at a bus stop?


> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *One wonders if we could do the same with British English! For example, trainers means both something like coaches and something like sneakers (footwear). *


The trainer in football is called a coach.
Like the bus.
Which is an information pathway.
Oh, never mind...


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2003)

Don't you have athletic trainers/personal trainers/business trainers/etc.? Coaches have physical trainers for their athletes? I used "coach" only to provide a broad separation between trainers as people and trainers as footwear without this much detail.

Technically trained people generally understand that a queue is a line and one queues for things, at which point one is in a queue, and that a FIFO queue is just a model for a real queue of some sort. They will say "Queue up, folks!" and the like. The word is understood.


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Don't you have athletic trainers/personal trainers/business trainers/etc.? Coaches have physical trainers for their athletes? I used "coach" only to provide a broad separation between trainers as people and trainers as footwear without this much detail.
> 
> Technically trained people generally understand that a queue is a line and one queues for things, at which point one is in a queue, and that a FIFO queue is just a model for a real queue of some sort. They will say "Queue up, folks!" and the like. The word is understood. *


"Queue" may be understood, but not generally used. I've never heard an American say, "Queue up". They tend to say, "get in line".
Athletic and personal trainers are often called coaches, but you do hear "personal trainer" as well. If you call a football trainer a coach, what do you call a bus for private hire?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2003)

Coach would not be uncommon for a private bus, but bus is often used (e.g., rock stars ride from gig to gig on their tour bus).


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Coach would not be uncommon for a private bus, but bus is often used (e.g., rock stars ride from gig to gig on their tour bus). *


So what do you call the people currently on strike in Hawaii?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2003)

Sorry, I haven't seen that story (our local newspaper sucks, so most days I get the state capital city's paper too but not every day)--who is on strike?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *What are you going on about, Rich? I'm not sure you're even following the post.
> Here's the deal:
> Kaith made a crack about British teeth.
> ...



No Tony,

The Choice is yours.

Learn Respect. You insult blindly across the board, and claim that they insulted you. You take offence to everything I say to you or ignore it and refuse to answer.

As to my weight, I care not or I would have done something about it, like I tried to do something about you and Martial Talk.

You state you are being threatened, by the moderators and the admins, yet you insist others play by your rules yet you will not even admit that others might have rules or codes of ethics or procedures of operations.

It is you who will learn or I will not leave you alone until you do decie to play well with others or to grow up or to enjoy your priviledges here not your rights.


So like I Said before GET BENT! You do not have my respect and you must earn it first, and with each post you have futher to to earn it.

Not a warning , not a threat. Just telling you how it is, and how it is going to be until something changes.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 30, 2003)

Please, keep the discussion polite and respectful.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Sorry, I haven't seen that story (our local newspaper sucks, so most days I get the state capital city's paper too but not every day)--who is on strike? *


Oahu bus drivers. The strike's been on for about five days, now.


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _


 The Choice is yours. [/B][/QUOTE] 
I cannot have choice without empowerment.


> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Learn Respect. You insult blindly across the board, and claim that they insulted you. You take offence to everything I say to you or ignore it and refuse to answer. *


This is egregious. I do not "insult blindly"; my "insults" are carefully aimed at those who write nonsense. I know what erspect is, but you are undeserving. You are closed-minded and humourless.


> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *As to my weight, I care not or I would have done something about it, like I tried to do something about you and Martial Talk. *


Still hung up about your weight? Like I said, must be a sore point for you. Do you think it's a heavy issue?


> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *You state you are being threatened, by the moderators and the admins, yet you insist others play by your rules yet you will not even admit that others might have rules or codes of ethics or procedures of operations. *


Check again; I've been threatened with excommunication, for telling it like it is, and with proper spelling and grammar. I resent non-Kenshi telling people rubbish about Shorinji Kempo, and turning on me for picking them up on it. One person even lied to a potential member by saying there was no Shorinji Kempo in Chicago! You think I'm going to accept that behaviour?


> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> * It is you who will learn or I will not leave you alone until you do decie to play well with others or to grow up or to enjoy your priviledges here not your rights.*


Bring it on, tough guy. As I said before, banning me doesn't make you right, or me wrong, a concept you are either unwilling or incapable of understanding.



> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *So like I Said before GET BENT! You do not have my respect and you must earn it first, and with each post you have futher to to earn it.*


I don't care whether you respect me. Your respect means nothing. And "get bent" is scarcely a cogent argument.


> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Not a warning , not a threat. Just telling you how it is, and how it is going to be until something changes. *


Yes, the change will be you buggering off and leaving us alone.
Or a major change in your attitude.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 30, 2003)

> Yes, the change will be you buggering off and leaving us alone.
> Or a major change in your attitude. [/B]



us?!

you mean there's more than one of you?!


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *us?!
> 
> you mean there's more than one of you?!
> ...


Yes, the Orthography Commandos are legion! :armed:


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 30, 2003)

ooooooh.... I get it.

had me scared that you were using the "royal plural" LOL


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 30, 2003)

Well, before we're going to get 'heavy', Tony did not criticise Rich's weight, but pointed out that if one posted the generality that Brits have bad teeth, then Americans are obese. I'm Dutch, so I'm a scrounge.

Carrying a chip on your shoulder doesn't make running any easier.

Anyway, the reason that Brits don't have the toothpaste smile most Americans crave, is because Brits are generally not obsessed about appearance. I even heard a story that a job applicant in America was offered the job, with the restriction that he'd get his teeth fixed.
Weird enough, the US, while obsessed about appearance, have the most people with eating disorders in the world - anorexia nervosa, bulimia, obesity - and as a result some are walking skeletons and some are too fat too walk under their own power.

Obesity - even stemming from medical conditions - will always be ridiculed. If you don't like it, move to Africa, where obesity is a sign of prosperity.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reprobate _
> *Well, before we're going to get 'heavy', Tony did not criticise Rich's weight, but pointed out that if one posted the generality that Brits have bad teeth, then Americans are obese. I'm Dutch, so I'm a scrounge.
> 
> Carrying a chip on your shoulder doesn't make running any easier.
> ...



Martyn,

I take no offense from your comments. You present them in a logical concise manner. You state you comments and do not ask questions unrelavent with the issue at hand.

Not only in Africa is obesity a sign of wealth it is also in many South American nations. I knew a couple of sisters in college that were easily 350 to 450 pounds. THey never lacked for dates. They thought they looked good and expected others to treat them with respect. Yet they did not stomp on those that did not they just moved on.

As for the chip, I do not run I prefer to ride my bicycle. The chip is usually not out, and I apologize to you and the others of this board who think I might have a chip on my shoulder.

:asian:


----------



## Reprobate (Aug 30, 2003)

No problem, Rich.

What strikes me most about discussions on martial arts fora - both MT and E-Budo - is that people tend to have such short fuses. One of the basic principles of martial arts is self-restraint and objectivity. With some people however the flecks of foam are visible on the screen. Now, this is all terribly amusing [at least to me], but if people flip so easy it must be the nefarious effect of the Internet anonimity. I cannot imagine these people would become irate so fast in real life. Or they wouldn't have much of a life...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reprobate _
> *No problem, Rich.
> 
> What strikes me most about discussions on martial arts fora - both MT and E-Budo - is that people tend to have such short fuses. One of the basic principles of martial arts is self-restraint and objectivity. With some people however the flecks of foam are visible on the screen. Now, this is all terribly amusing [at least to me], but if people flip so easy it must be the nefarious effect of the Internet anonimity. I cannot imagine these people would become irate so fast in real life. Or they wouldn't have much of a life... *



Martyn,

I usually find it amusing. 

Thank You for your reply
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reprobate _
> *Weird enough, the US, while obsessed about appearance, have the most people with eating disorders in the world - anorexia nervosa, bulimia, obesity - and as a result some are walking skeletons and some are too fat too walk under their own power. *



Martyn - At one point I would have disagreed, however in the last 6 months I've been paying careful attention to how people look (weight wise), and its frightening.  I was in the store the other day and there was this family...the youngest looked to be about 5-7, and over 200 lbs!

Sadly, this appears to be becoming more and more common.  

The pace of the society, combined with an ever worsening diet and a minimum if any exercise combine to make the US pretty poor on the health scale.  People here make any of a zillion excuses on why they are fat...they simply need to eat right and get off their butts and exercise right.  But, its easier to go spend a few thousand bucks and get it cut or sucked out, and then stop at McD for a greaseburger on the way home from lipo.  

Americas a pretty goud country, but sometimes, its also pretty bloody stupid too.

:asian:


----------



## Andi (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hmmm.....maybe but sometimes I just wanna take a machine gun and go down Birmingham......that accent is  *




Hahaha! Sweet Mother of Pearl!!! Bring it oooooon!!!  :rofl: 
:bazook:

The mighty mighty Brummagem is the mowst amayzing accent in the wurld. You love it really. And let's be fair now. I'm sure german teeth are far worse....



> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *us?!
> 
> you mean there's more than one of you?!
> *



Let's hope you never come across a geordie then.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 31, 2003)

There's a lot of media crap going on here!

Who says British people have bad teeth? Is that something that's mentioned on American TV or in American media, cos it's not true! Sure, we don't run out and spend $x1000 having them capped for a Hollywood smile, but that looks false anyway!

Who says Americans are generally overweight? I can answer that one - British telly. Is it true? No, not really! 

I spent 3 weeks in America last year, backpacking from one side to the other, so I saw a vast range of Americans from all different places. The spread of weights isn't any different from the UK really, I just noticed that 'larger' families generally have larger kids, as if they're not giving their kids a good diet, just as Kaith said on the previous page. I think Americans are lovely, kind and helpful people; if they have any faults it's just that they're politically misguided. But, they're not a nation of Tellytubbies! Eh-oh, too much tubby-toast.

<homer>It must be true, the TV told me!</homer>

Ian "Nothing Wrong With my Teeth TYVM" Atkinson!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

Bad British teeth is a definite stereotype! Haven't you seen the Austin Powers movies?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 31, 2003)

Hmm...stereotypes...
British - bad teeth and they drive on the wrong side.
American - rude, arrogent n fat
French - cowardly and bad breath.
etc.

we can go on.  Sadly, there is truth in them, yet there are also exceptions too.

Personally, I want to visit NZ  it looks so nice there, and I've heard a lot of great things.  Of course, I also heard that in Oz they feed their leaders to the sharks...a policy I wish we would adopt here in the US.

The question is, would the sharks eat em, or join them out of professional courtacy?


----------



## Ender (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Life to me is much more enjoyable when I don't have to fret about punctuation~! *


andspacingweshouldn'thavetoworryaboutspacingbetweenwordseither


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *andspacingweshouldn'thavetoworryaboutspacingbetweenwordseither *


 hahaaayeahyourerightaboutspacingRME


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *
> But, they're not a nation of Tellytubbies! Eh-oh, too much tubby-toast.
> 
> *




Makes you wonder if the States gets TellyTubbys.....I mean they dont get Bo' Selecta or any of our GOOD exports


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

addineecummingsorbellhooksandyoucouldreallysavesometimethatwouldbeagreatsimplificationcanwemakeittheofficalmartialtalktypingstyleletsvote


----------



## Ender (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *addineecummingsorbellhooksandyoucouldreallysavesometimethatwouldbeagreatsimplificationcanwemakeittheofficalmartialtalktypingstyleletsvote *




LOLidontthinktesswouldlikethisideaverymuchplusmisspellingswouldaddtotheconfusionhehehe


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

misspellingswouldnotbealowedunderthissystemooopsimeantallowednotalowedsorryaboutthat


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 31, 2003)

Don't make me get 'The Stick".


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Don't make me get 'The Stick". *



Bob.. oh please.. get the stick.. *grabs the white wax off the rack  for this one*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Don't make me get 'The Stick". *



Good lord; no one told me I had to be an english major to be one here and now I might get hit with a stick for type-os':rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Good lord; no one told me I had to be an english major to be one here and now I might get hit with a stick for type-os':rofl: *



I,for one, am aiming for Arni.. and Ender  

not you Jason   *hates punctuation~!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *not you Jason   *hates punctuation~!! *




Ok, cool. _(gives Tess hugs)_


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Ok, cool. (gives Tess hugs)  *




*G*  **Hugs Jason back **

Hey what's going on with Sept 20th?  Do you have your itinerary yet?  do tell~!!

Ps. put your reply  in the Kenpo Tess Kick thread !  *trying to keep somewhat on topic.. whatever it was !


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2003)

donthatemebecauseimbeautifultess


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *
> Personally, I want to visit NZ  it looks so nice there, and I've heard a lot of great things.  Of course, I also heard that in Oz they feed their leaders to the sharks...a policy I wish we would adopt here in the US.
> 
> *




Bob,

NZ is wonderful!

GO if you ever get the chance.

They really do not have the night life we are used to here in the states, yet, I found it beautiful and enjoyable


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *donthatemebecauseimbeautifultess *


wheredoeshecomeupwiththisstuff


----------



## Ender (Sep 1, 2003)

Idontthinkthatswhyshehatesyouhehehe


----------



## OULobo (Sep 5, 2003)

new subject: I jsut saw a commercial on TV last night from the Democrats saying that Dubya is trying to do away with the laws that garuntee overtime pay for over fourty hours aweek in hourly employment. Is this true? If it is, Georgie Porgie needs to stop making it obvious that he is really working for big business and not the working American man. (and he need to stop running up a deficit fueled by an uneeded war, but that's another debate.)


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 5, 2003)

true.


http://www.aflcio.org/yourjobeconomy/overtimepay/underattack.cfm


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2003)

Well, change them, not do away with them entirely.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 5, 2003)

he's doing away with the majority of laws that guarantee overtime pay for most middle class workers.  My union is already all over this one.


----------



## Ender (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *new subject: I jsut saw a commercial on TV last night from the Democrats saying that Dubya is trying to do away with the laws that garuntee overtime pay for over fourty hours aweek in hourly employment. Is this true? If it is, Georgie Porgie needs to stop making it obvious that he is really working for big business and not the working American man. (and he need to stop running up a deficit fueled by an uneeded war, but that's another debate.) *



Sometimes people need to stop and think...the reason for the law change is so people can work a 4/40 work week....4 days at 10 hours with a 3 day weekend EVERY week. Current laws now state any work over 8 hours must be paid overtime. So a 4/40 can't work in that enviroment. It's perfectly logical. without the rant about "working for big business" or "unneeded wars"...*L


----------



## OULobo (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *Sometimes people need to stop and think...the reason for the law change is so people can work a 4/40 work week....4 days at 10 hours with a 3 day weekend EVERY week. Current laws now state any work over 8 hours must be paid overtime. So a 4/40 can't work in that enviroment. It's perfectly logical. without the rant about "working for big business" or "unneeded wars"...*L *



What you are talking about can't be a federal law. My father works 4/10 now and he doesn't get any overtime. The only time he gets overtime is if he goes over 40 by the end of the work week. It doesn't have to do with hours per day only hours per week. 

Personally I think this is just another way for our illustrious prez to screw the little guy while helping the corporations. 

Nightingale- I'm sure your union isn't the only one jumping on this one.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 5, 2003)

nooooo....

a 4/40 or 9/80 work schedule is acceptable under the current law as an "alternate work schedule".

current laws state that anything over 40 hours a week is overtime (with the exception of the 9/80), not anything over 8 hours a day.


----------



## Ender (Sep 5, 2003)

Not in all states......and in calif you need 66% vote of ALL employees to work a 4/40...or 9/80..or 4.5/40.....many states do not even allow it.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 5, 2003)

then perhaps the government should work on getting these work schedules accepted rather than nerfing overtime.


----------



## Ender (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *then perhaps the government should work on getting these work schedules accepted rather than nerfing overtime. *



*L....nerfing?...the point is that workers would get more time off!

now if this was proposed by a DEM, then some would be jumping for joy. Some really need to look at things rationally and without emotion...*S


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 5, 2003)

no....

the problem is that the time off just has to occur "within the year" at a time and date SELECTED BY THE EMPLOYER, NOT THE EMPLOYEE, and that employers therefore don't have to pay employees for time worked within that pay period.  if the time off had to be within the same pay period (like with the 9/80 or 4/10 schedules) that would be a different matter entirely.


----------



## Ender (Sep 5, 2003)

We just went thru this last month. We wanted to go to a 4/40 but the vote was lost by 4 votes. so if we went to the 4/40 we would have to pay overtime each day, the company chos not to. if you do not have the 66% vote in favor, you are in violation of the law and could be heavily fined.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *We just went thru this last month. We wanted to go to a 4/40 but the vote was lost by 4 votes. so if we went to the 4/40 we would have to pay overtime each day, the company chos not to. if you do not have the 66% vote in favor, you are in violation of the law and could be heavily fined. *



Hi Ender,

Like you said in your state and in your local Union or Company these are the problems of the 4/40 verus the 5/40. Therefore not a federal issue. In Michigan you can work 4/10. It is the UAW and other Unions that states if someone works over the 8 hours it is overtime. Now the Unions can decide to work the 4/10 and therby having any hours worked on the fifth day be overtime. I knew of plants that did this a few years ago. Now there might be some interesting laws in your state, and that is fine. I just think that the laws should be written to allow for it with out having special addendums to address, if the person works two weeks straight of 12 hour days for 168 hours, and then the company does not work them the next two weeks, and thereby not have to pay them the over time for those week or for the weeks not worked. Yet there average is about 40 hours a week for the month so they cannot collect unemployment for those two weeks.

These are the issues that people are concerned about. Personally, I think if you can work 4/40 and get work done, you
should be able.

Either way you get the sma enumber of work hours and the same number of hours off in the week, just rearranged.

Now, I do not think anyone is against you being able to work 4/40. the problem is that the current Federal Bills are like usually not straight forward and are not what you see or hear from the respective groups.

More later as I have to run to a meeting


----------



## Ender (Sep 5, 2003)

exactly. and that is the reason for the legislation, to provide a uniform code across the country on this issue. One can argue that this is a states rights issue and not a federal issue, and that would be a valid point. 

I personally don't think the legislation would get very far because unions would lose power over working hours.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 5, 2003)

I (and my union) would be fine with the legislation as long as it said that the time off had to be in the same pay period... otherwise, you could, in theory, have someone work 8 hours of overtime every day, and then give them six months off at the end of a year! that seems kinda nutty.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 5, 2003)

I think we are also overlooking the issue of safety in the workplace. While you can manage a few 10 hour days or a couple 12 hour days, the human body is not meant to do this for very long. I think running it out to a year will get occational extreme cases like what Nightinggale said and have some hungry shop guys like my Pops or some freshy out of school working full 12hr a day full weeks and not only damaging their own health, but putting others in the work environment at risk. I personally think that 40 and maybe 80 hour work week cut offs are safe and reasonable. Overtime is both a way to benefit hardworking laborers and a deterent against overworking managment. I'm in a managment position (albeit raised in a union family), and I see long hours and heavy workloads as damaging to the company's productivity (more scrap and liability for accidents).


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2003)

Whatever they're trying to fix, I know that there are lots of concerns over the ever-present Law of Unintended Consequences in this case.


----------



## molson (Sep 5, 2003)

I have to agree that as a safety professional I see long hours (12 or more) leading to higher accident rates.


----------



## Ender (Sep 5, 2003)

then why do we insist the doctors doing residences work on 48 hours shifts?*L.....now THATS unsafe!*S


----------



## pknox (Sep 5, 2003)

True - and nursing staff routinely does 12 hour rotations.  You get 4 days for 40, but it's 3x12 and 1x4.  I agree that it can be dangerous as well.  When I was working in a hospital, they would let us do up to 16 hours in a row -- you would then have to take at least 8 hours off.  I saw plenty of people due 16 hrs, go in the back and sleep for 8, and then do 16 more.  It's amazing someone wasn't killed.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *then why do we insist the doctors doing residences work on 48 hours shifts?*L.....now THATS unsafe!*S *



Agreed. Some changes have been made but not enough in my opinion.

Lots of other jobs have mandatory rest time--pilots and truck drivers, for example.


----------

